
Quilts, Tiles, Knuth, and the Music of Elliott Carter (2017) - Hooke
http://georgeflanagin.com/quilts-tiles-and-music-of-elliott-carter.php
======
zengid
Wow the visualizer linked too at the end
([http://georgeflanagin.com/visualizer.php](http://georgeflanagin.com/visualizer.php))
creates some crazy patterns if you follow the instructions (segment 1 at 7 and
segment 2 at 8 creates a shifting optical illusion). Neat!

------
kurtisc
With the way it introduces Elliot Carter, then goes back to the original
topic, the article is structured like the thing it's describing. Very
interesting and fun to read.

